# Harrods Haul



## dollypink (Dec 7, 2008)

My friend works in London, and I gave her some £££ to go on a spree for me....























181 brush
select sheer pressed powder
spice lip liner
bare slimshine
light msf
spingsheen blush


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 7, 2008)

nice stuff i really like the traincase!


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 7, 2008)

That traincase is GORGEOUS! Enjoy everything!


----------



## dat1okrikagirl (Dec 8, 2008)

that's a pretty train case, nice haul.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 8, 2008)

really nice haul


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 8, 2008)

I want that makeup case!


----------



## dimpleyy (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow that case looks really good! I want!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 9, 2008)

lovely train case and enjoy


----------



## lushious_lips (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice haul.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

Love it...The train  case...I want it!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 12, 2008)

ooooh what does the train case look like open? I need a second one!


----------



## PerformingMAC (Dec 12, 2008)

I have to agree with just about everyone else. That traincase is covetable.


----------



## dollypink (Dec 21, 2008)

My friend is good to me, she's been hauling on my behalf again!


























Best buy of all was the patternmaker brushes - it was the last one and they were reduced to £10!


----------



## angi (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow, £10, that's an amazing price! I'm suprised they still had those brushes! 

Amazing haul.... enjoy!


----------

